# K10 Fresh vs K10 Conic



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

I notice that Reiss is selling both of these grinders and I wondered what the difference is between them I (apart from a few hundred quid!)?

K10 Conic £1,254 (inc. VAT)

K10 Fresh £1,590 (inc. VAT)

Then I'd have to add on a further £75.60 for the short hopper plus delivery.

Can a Compak expert please advise?

David


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Doser versus on demand?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, the Fresh is on demand


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> Yep, the Fresh is on demand


Thanks both. Don't know how I missed that!

K10 Fresh it shall probably be or a K30. Still undecided although I do like to patronise Londinium!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

You cannot compare a K10 to a K30! Apart from the obvious flat v conical debate they each produce a very distinctive flavour profile !


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

dfk41 said:


> You cannot compare a K10 to a K30! Apart from the obvious flat v conical debate they each produce a very distinctive flavour profile !


I'm not really comparing Dave, I'm more deciding. I make espressos only (no milky drinks) with dark roasted Java beans in the L1.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

david, at Xmas, I put my K10 up against my Mythos ad I was absolutely stunned at the difference between flavour profiles. Using Jampit (which sounds like the description you give) the Mythos picked out the fruity notes whilst the K10 picked out a far wider spectrum giving a fulller more earthy flavour. So, what I was really saying was before you buy a grinder at that price point, try it out with your bean style if possible. I used to be really happy with what my Mythos produced but after putting it against the K10 fresh it made me wonder how the same bean, same grind consistency could produce such a different result!


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

Very good advice Dave and I will. I'm leaning much towards the K10 right now because it is precisely those earthy tones that keep me coming back to OBJ as my bean of choice for the past twenty years! I've found that I need to roast them a tad paler for the L1 than my HX machines but love those gutsy, earthy flavours.

It must be my taste buds because I like smoky, peaty single malts and huge gutsy red wines as well!!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

David, re the K30, when I was talking to Dave (CC) about potential upgrades from my RR55 one of the ones I was initially interested in was the K30, but Dave advised me it wouldn't be a really significant upgrade from the RR55, cleaner delivery into the portafilter and perhaps a little faster at grinding but that was all. That and the fact I got my Mythos for less than a used K30ES, I didn't really fancy the ES version anyway as they are stepped.

Another possibility if you're buying new is Mazzer Kony-E Coffee Omega were offering these for quite a reasonable price as a forum special deal.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yeah coffeebean was doing the kony at £1100 ish ?

As long as your aware that Conicial plus mazzer equals retention of coffee .

Shiny and nice though the kony .........


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Caveat Emptor,,,,,,,always try before you buy! You would not buy a car till you had driven it now!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Caveat Emptor,,,,,,,always try before you buy! You would not buy a car till you had driven it now!


Yep..... not many Konys on the forum though . Would be some cover buying new with distance selling laws though ?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Correct Boots but what I am saying is that IMHO, too many people buy things because they are shiny and have been told by others, and hype that machine X is great. It might be, but if you are looking for earthy notes then why buy a grinder that will not produce that. If you are going to spend £1000 plus then do your research first! Taking advantage of distance selling is just hassle.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Correct Boots but what I am saying is that IMHO, too many people buy things because they are shiny and have been told by others, and hype that machine X is great. It might be, but if you are looking for earthy notes then why buy a grinder that will not produce that. If you are going to spend £1000 plus then do your research first! Taking advantage of distance selling is just hassle.


I agree with you , there dont seem to be a lot of places that have a k10 a Kony all on show for you to try.....

Grinders just aren't glamourous enough for retailers...

Plus a lot of time , people are quite keen to tell people whats the best thing ever ( guilty as charged also here ... )

Unless you live near CC that is







so sometimes there just isn't the chance to do it ..


----------

